# Caribbean Catalogue Scans



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Here are some scans of the above catalogue in French. This was kindly sent to me by Albert Wajs and I have his permission to show these pictures. Roy has kindly sent me the German version of this catalogue, which I have yet to scan. Unfortunately, I do not have the English version. The catalogue shows many of the models seen in my "Caribbean Cruise" thread and some additional models.














































further scans to follow

cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Here are the remaining pages of the catalogue. Lots of unuusual Caribbeans such as the Caribbean 100.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Another interesting thread Dave, nice to see other models in the caribbean range.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> Another interesting thread Dave, nice to see other models in the caribbean range.
> 
> Thanks for posting this.


You're welcome Bladerunner







Maybe this topic should be pinned at the top of this sub-forum?

cheers

Dave


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very interesting information Dave







just wish I was in to watches a lot earlier, would love to have a couple of these


----------

